# cleaning stainless



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

What do you guys that have ss guns use to clean them with after shooting?

thanks,

byrd


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Buzzing, i usually just use hopes no 9 on the outside and the inside of the barrel too, with a bronze brush, I dont worry to much about getting a show room new look on it, after shooting it again, it just gets dirty again. I use an old baby diaper for a rag, with a light coat of rem oil on it to wipe it down with. Now sometimes if i really want to clean it up like new, i use a lewis lead remover cloth on some of the hard to clean stuff. If your talking about light scratches, just rub them out with a little chrome polish on a soft rag.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I use Break Free and then finish the job with Rig or Rem Oil wipes.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I traded for a SP101 last weekend at a swap meet and it has some fouling on the exit end of the cylinder. I tried the hopps with a rag and it took some off but there is still some black semi circles around the chambers.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

buzzing byrd said:


> I traded for a SP101 last weekend at a swap meet and it has some fouling on the exit end of the cylinder. I tried the hopps with a rag and it took some off but there is still some black semi circles around the chambers.


You will not be able to remove the black off the cylinder once it has been fired. Normal powder residue will be easily removed with any good powder solvent, but the marks on the cylinder will remain and will darken more with use.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Birchwood Casey lead remover cloth.

I use it on a King Cobra about every 500 to 1000 shots.

Don't use it on a dark colored revolver. It will remove the bluing.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with what Blue Pike stated, there are several polishing and lead remover cloths on the market that work really well at cleaning up on stainless as well was the old nickel guns. I turned a few turds into at least a little jewel with the cloths. you can't use it on a blued gun but works great on stainless. there like $5 to $10 and will clean the muzzle as well as the cylinders up pretty nice


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, Blue Pike

I will have to run down to the local gun shop and see if he has any of those wipes.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

My wife's dishwasher.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I was very skeptical about the results of using Birchwood Casey lead remover cloth on my wheel gun(s), so I picked up a couple yesterday.

I used it on an old nickle plated model 60 S&W that has had thousands of rounds down the pipe since I purchased it in 1978. I was impressed with the results. Although it did not remove all the black circles on the cylinder, it defiantly removed most of it.

I would recommend this product for use on wheel guns.
Thanks Blue Pike for the recommendation.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Glad the Birchwood Casey worked for you.
In most of my center fire revolvers I use cast bullets lubed with xlox over Unique powder. This makes for one very filthy revolver. If the Hoppe&#8217;s #9 or Ed&#8217;s red doesn&#8217;t clean it, most of the time the Birchwood Casey will. 

BigV -- I have a Nickle plate Colt Frontier Scout that didn't clean up very well.
I guess the lead remover cloth is best on stainless steel.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Nikster- what kind of dishwater is your wife using ? I know a guy who takes his Muzzle loader in the shower with him after a day of hunting - but I have never used Dishwater to clean a revolver.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I have been using CLP.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

C.Keith&Co said:


> Hey Nikster- what kind of dishwater is your wife using ? I know a guy who takes his Muzzle loader in the shower with him after a day of hunting - but I have never used Dishwater to clean a revolver.


..... I'm sorry but this seems more than a little odd lol.. Why would one think thats necessary? Or he just likes to shower with guns? He a little off or what? haha 



eatinbass said:


> I have been using CLP.


You should consider showering with em.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> ..... I'm sorry but this seems more than a little odd lol.. Why would one think thats necessary? Or he just likes to shower with guns? He a little off or what? haha
> 
> 
> 
> You should consider showering with em.


Soap and water is a good way of removing the salts for black powder weapons but I agree showering with one is a bit extreme.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I thought it was a little funny myself maybe he is trying to save water. I know i wouldnt want that stinking thing in the shower with me !!!!!!!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

The more I think about it......
If you added a snap disc thermostat to the heating element and used something like D'SOLVE from Brownells. I'm betting you could use a dishwasher for general cleaning.....be a lot cheaper than the smithing models... Don't think I would ever put dishes in it again.....


----------

